# Chanelle Haynes - BB Final Dress



## Ashley.C (Sep 2, 2007)

Anyone know where her Big Brother Final black dress was from?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 2, 2007)

Do you have a pic?


----------



## Ashley.C (Sep 2, 2007)

best i could find sorry


----------



## Sarah84 (Sep 2, 2007)

i loved the dress too, have no idea where its from though


----------



## Ashley.C (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh yeah someone else haha!!

I'd love it for my Gran's diamond anniversary!


----------

